
Hawaii Becomes the First State to Pass a Bill Supporting Universal Basic Income - panic
https://futurism.com/hawaii-becomes-the-first-state-to-pass-a-bill-in-support-of-universal-basic-income/
======
shaunol
The bill[1] itself is plain language and easy to read.

The bill establishes a 'basic economic security working group' to investigate
the broader issue of how to properly support sudden mass under-employment. The
bill doesn't only mention the automation of jobs but also the widening
equality gap and globalization of jobs. As per the bill, Hawaii has a heavy
reliance on a service-based economy and is already significant displacement of
local jobs.

I don't know how these bills work with schedules/deadlines (there doesn't seem
to be any timeline specified in the bill) but I'm quite excited to see the
first findings.

1\.
[http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2017/bills/HCR89_.pdf](http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/session2017/bills/HCR89_.pdf)

